# <repeat fromhttp://talkaboutmarriage.com/ >middle of the crossroads



## D_Clutt (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello, 
did not see this sub ,before posting

Well people I have been married better than 20 years, we were wed in 1992, after living together almost three years. At first it was good, as with all newlyweds, then she started having few medical problems that we dealt with for almost nine years. Sex drive dropped to almost zero, three years ago she found out what the issue was an has been corrected or at least treated, yes I had a few indiscretions or at the very least very bed sense of judgment but none of them were sexual. Now seven years later, is being throat back in the face after I bought all problems had been handled, and everything was behind us. She now looking at age 50 has started acting like a teenager wanting to be very sexually active finding male friends to text, frequenting singles sites and lonely hearts club sites on the Internet. Suppose solely with the intent as paid back to where I was supposedly untrue to her.... Now, that leaves me at the crossroads, do I still play the game of marriage or let go and and separate before it drives be totally flipping crazy. Because she's doing things I've really cannot approve of. Even if she was a single teenager.. Which she is not,

Thank you very much for your time

If anybody can help when I'd sure appreciate


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

Sir, did you cheat on your wife? Is an indiscretion an emotional affair?
It's just really hard for me to as sympathetic to your cause if you also cheated on your wife. 

You both need to stop. Obviously she's still mad about what you did and is childishly paying you back. That is a very difficult situation. 

If you have not done what we here at TAM generally reccommend for a WS to do in order to start reconcilling, I suggest you read up on that and start doing it asap. I doubt you really made it right with her, atleast the way that most of us suggest. Sorry your here.


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

D_Clutt said:


> Now, that leaves me at the crossroads, do I still play the game of marriage or let go and and separate before it drives be totally flipping crazy.


The very first thought that comes to mind is that marriage is not a "game". You guys have been through a lot together and it seems like you are at another cross-roads for sure. What do you think is waiting out there if you decide to leave this marriage? Have you guys ever gotten help to deal with the hurt and pain of the past? What are you doing now to make your wife feel like you love her and are committed? 

I ask these questions because I truly believe that marriage is a lifelong commitment "in sickness and in health...until death do us part." I may be old fashioned but I went through an unwanted divorce 4 1/2 years ago and wish I could go back and undo all the crap I did to mess it up. Being 50+ and single is not all that great from my perspective.


----------

